# ? appropriate CPT codes



## Kimberley (Apr 29, 2011)

Procedure: Fluoroscopic guided injection of the left acromioclavicular 
joint, 4/5/2011.

Contrast: 0.1 cc of Omnipaque 300.

Clinical History:  AC joint derangement.

Written informed consent was obtained prior to the procedure. A 25-gauge 
needle was advanced tothe left  acromioclavicular joint utilizing local anesthesia, sterile 
technique andfluoroscopic guidance. A small amount of iodinated contrast was injected to 
confirm the needleplacement. Subsequently, 0.25 cc of 0.25% preservative free bupivacaine and 0.25cc (10mg) ofKenalog steroid were injected. There were no immediate complications.

The patient's preprocedural pain level was 5 /10, and immediately 
postprocedure it was 5 /10.

Total fluoroscopy time was 19 seconds.

Impression: Injection of the left  acromioclavicular joint under fluoroscopic guidance, 
without complication.


----------



## ASC CODER (Apr 29, 2011)

20610 Lt
77002 TC

Arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection; major joint or bursa (eg, shoulder, hip, knee joint, subacromial bursa)


----------



## jgf-CPC (Apr 29, 2011)

We also charge for the sterile supplies with a 99070. You may look into this also.


----------



## denarh40 (May 24, 2011)

Since it is acromioclavicular wouldn't the code be 20605 per CPT?


----------



## AimeeA10 (Jul 18, 2011)

denarh40 said:


> Since it is acromioclavicular wouldn't the code be 20605 per CPT?



I agree with the above reply. You would code 20605 since it was the AC joint and not the actual shoulder..


----------

